# Nhandu Chromatus



## Bellis (Jul 1, 2005)

I'm thinking of purchasing a few of these beauts. But first, if anyone could be so kind, i need some info on care! All i can gather is that they're not particularly offensive. 

How about moisture, burrowing?? they certainly dont look like any kind of aboreal. is peat moss ok for substrate? Thanks ya'll, in advance!

Reactions: Clarification Please 1


----------



## Bellis (Jul 1, 2005)

65 People viewing T questions & discussion, someone's got to have an answer!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CedrikG (Jul 1, 2005)

I care of mine pretty much like I care of my A. Geniculata , or maybe check the care sheet on this web site, go in care sheet and click on Nhandu coloratovillosus, wich is pretty much the same care also:

http://www.gwrightstarantulacare.co.uk/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DanD5303 (Jul 1, 2005)

Just got home and checked the puter.  N chromatus are very attractive spiders with attitude.  The three I've got will all throw up a threat display when pushed, one of them if pushed or not.  They eat well and grow fairly quickly.   I keep them on peat with a buried cup for a hide and a water dish.  One of them uses the cup, one has burrowed under and around his, and one doesn't hide from anything.  I started with damp peat so I could pack it, but have let it dry out.  I do moisten the area around their water dish.  I like the coloratovillosus a little better, but N chromatus are great spiders.

DanD


----------



## Windchaser (Jul 1, 2005)

I keep mine on dry peat with a full water dish. They are really nice looking tarantulas. They do have a bit of an attitude though.


----------



## cryptly (Jul 2, 2005)

I keep mine on dry substrate, with a water dish.    I provided enough substrate (eco-earth) to burrow, and fake plants arranged like a little cave for a hide.  My little chromatus dug out a little under the leaves, but not too much.  Its usually out in the open, sitting just infront of its hide.  I haven't seen much defensivness from mine, but it's quick to run to its hide when disturbed.  It eats a lot, and is growing like a weed.


----------



## Henry Kane (Jul 2, 2005)

Theya re one of the very few n/w T's that I miss keeping. I'm actually considering keeping a couple again soon. As it's already been mentioned, they do make a very nice display T. Not too shy and even a little attitude. Personally, I was always blown away with the coloration and patterns in this species over the others in the genus but it's cousins are definitely something to look at too. 

Gary


----------



## Wolfy72 (Jul 2, 2005)

BileDrunk said:
			
		

> Theya re one of the very few n/w T's that I miss keeping. I'm actually considering keeping a couple again soon. As it's already been mentioned, they do make a very nice display T. Not too shy and even a little attitude. Personally, I was always blown away with the coloration and patterns in this species over the others in the genus but it's cousins are definitely something to look at too.
> 
> Gary


im lovin mine,, just got her today and she is a giant beauty see Announcement sections for photo's

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## maxxxieee (Sep 4, 2012)

I recently purchased mine yesterday, a female, which I named Ayla, and she is now in a 10 gallon tank with substrate so that only 4 inches remain at the top.  (they're clumsy climbers and a fall could kill her as she's already a massive size)  I gave her 3 hides and shallow water dish with some fake ornamental plants.  She is happy as can be and seems to, believe it or not, love being handled!  Course... my LD which also isn't meant to be handled for the same reasons, also loves it too, and enjoys sitting with me while watching sports... go figure!  

They are ground dwellers, but even tho clumsy on the glass, seem to like to climb and explore.  Very showy and visible with an appetite that is very very good.  I agree the coloration and patterns are incredible!  Just make sure you keep the height of the tank down as much as possible using lots and lots of soft substrate (I use coconut).  She seemed to web my hands quite a bit when I first got her home, now she just likes to climb on board with no webbing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SamuraiSid (Sep 4, 2012)

Proof people use the search function


N. chromatus are great T's. I've got a 3.5"DLS and cant wait for him to get bigger!

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## z32upgrader (Dec 1, 2012)

I just bought my first Nhandu chromatus sling, 3/4" for $5.  Can't wait for it to arrive.  I found these great containers at the Dollar Tree.  Ten of 'em for a buck.  Should be perfect for my little Nhandu.
View attachment 110715


----------



## Tarac (Dec 3, 2012)

No one has mentioned that they have terribly irritating hairs, reputed to be one of the very worst in the hobby.  I'm lucky and they don't bother me... yet... but be aware if you are sensitive to them that even working with the enclosure could cause a very nasty reaction.  I have three still (traded three a while back out of six total) and they do grow fast, pretty much all on par with each other which is different for me than many other lots of slings I get where they stratify in size not long after acquiring them.  Mine all burrowed as slings but did regularly hang out above ground until bothered.  Good feeding response.  They do seem more or less like A. geniculata as suggested above.


----------



## jkelly (May 26, 2015)

My TINY N. chromatus sling is almost always on display, eats like a maniac and NEVER retreats from any disturbance, preferring to throw up wild and entertaining threat displays (tantrums?) at every opportunity.  Can't wait for the little hellion to get nice and big


----------



## pyro fiend (May 27, 2015)

the thread... HAS COME BACK TO LIFE...AGAIN!!!  *creepy music plays* lol... 

gl kelly mine was a display before she decided she wanted to be a hidey hole type of T [yay first pet hole!] but no attitude from mine calm gentle gal


----------



## jkelly (May 27, 2015)

pyro fiend said:


> the thread... HAS COME BACK TO LIFE...AGAIN!!!  *creepy music plays* lol...
> 
> gl kelly mine was a display before she decided she wanted to be a hidey hole type of T [yay first pet hole!] but no attitude from mine calm gentle gal


aww...yesss just one more reason to love Ts!!  All such unique individuals!!


----------



## RykerParsons (May 12, 2016)

Im new to the hobby but can i ask why larger enclosures are a bad thing for tarantulas? it would seem to me that having more than foot of roaming space would be nice for any pet, i feel like im keeping it inside a little prison cell with the tank sizes that are recommend for almost any species of tarantula. like i said i dont know much on the subject i just feel the need to know.


----------



## Poec54 (May 12, 2016)

RykerParsons said:


> Im new to the hobby but can i ask why larger enclosures are a bad thing for tarantulas? it would seem to me that having more than foot of roaming space would be nice for any pet, i feel like im keeping it inside a little prison cell with the tank sizes that are recommend for almost any species of tarantula. like i said i dont know much on the subject i just feel the need to know.


 
You're looking at it from a human perspective.  You'll do better if you look at things from a spider's view.  Tarantulas typically have a small piece of territory they consider their own, their whole life revolves that patch of dirt.  With their limited eyesight, wandering around outside their retreat/burrow makes them an easy target for predators, like mongeese, honey badgers, baboons, monkeys, coati mundi's, birds, etc.  They're not sightseers.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Venom1080 (May 12, 2016)

RykerParsons said:


> Im new to the hobby but can i ask why larger enclosures are a bad thing for tarantulas? it would seem to me that having more than foot of roaming space would be nice for any pet, i feel like im keeping it inside a little prison cell with the tank sizes that are recommend for almost any species of tarantula. like i said i dont know much on the subject i just feel the need to know.


they dont care about space. they only comprehend that they are not in a secure spot and that a predator might see them when in a over sized cage.  Ts dont need a lot of room to be comfortable. a 10 gallon is more than enough for any T except perhaps a theraphosa.(Goliath birdeater) they dont roam very much at al in the wild, whenever they leave their burrow they are at risk of predators eating them. they are ambush hunters that prefer a secure hide in place of open spaces. like Poec54 said, look at it from a Ts perspective.


----------



## RykerParsons (May 14, 2016)

I can wrap my head around that thanks for the help guys! like i said im new to the hobby so i figured id get my confusion out of the way before hand. thanks again!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

